# Gulf coast outboard classic report



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Well let me start off by saying that I was invited to fish with some guys out OB on a 36 invincible. All I can say is what a great group of guys I had a blast fishing with them. On to the report, we left OBM around 11:30 Saturday night and headed SSE towards the double nipple. We arrived around 3:30 and cat napped on the sock until daylight. At first possible light we had the spread smoking up a storm. The water was absolutely the most purple blue I have ever fished. We worke the area good because I knew there had to be some fish there( especially due to all the SP out of destin rumbling around). By 7:15 am we had tagged two whites with some great cockpit work for 6 guys who had never fished together. Hopefully I can get that footage for all to see. We finally found open water dolphin bite I was plannig on with a triple header on a 33# (2nd place) a 19#(was 3rd knocked off by last boat) and another that smoked on wide range on the reel 10ft behind the boat we didn't hook him. After that the bite laid down. About 1 we picked up and hauled you know what to the east side of the nipple to try and catch a wahoo with no luck. Kicked her to the weigh in about 5:45 at 53 knots in 2 ft slop like a beast man what a ride. Ended up with 2nd place dolphin fist place tag and release and top boat.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

That boat you fished on docks at my marina in OB , and its bad ass for sure:thumbsup:


I'm sure it passes anything but a fuel dock 


I haven't been over 20 knots in a boat in 4 years , I miss the fast not the bill.



Glad to see you made out , keep up the reports .


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report! Congrats


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice work!!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice job out there! Congrats to you all on the "W" and the nice fish!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> That boat you fished on docks at my marina in OB , and its bad ass for sure:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I'm sure it passes anything but a fuel dock
> ...



It sure is a bad mother. Those trip 300 Yamahas were doing some serious talking. And it showed at the pump like you said. But we covered that.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I will post the pictures of the fish when I receive them. Here is one i took. I can't explain how tickled I was with this boat and being able to fish it.


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

Great report and congratulations! How was the water around the spur? I'm planning on riding out there tomorrow.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Dirty blue. The fish are just north of Lloyd's Ridge. There are some serious mats out there right now. Talked with a buddy who fished and placed in the Emerald coast tourney said they went through a 150 ballyhoo in two days 10 miles north of the ridge. We started at the double nipple and it was beautiful.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Outstanding!! So glad to hear everything came together for you guys! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

MSViking said:


> Outstanding!! So glad to hear everything came together for you guys! Can't wait to see more pics!


It was great. You've got yourself a pretty good deckhand in the making! He wired those whites like a champ.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Bull


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

One white


----------

